# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  besoin d'un moteur 2D pour un gros projet

## tchekjunior

Salut, je ne suis pas tres actif dans groupe, mais j'espere que ca va changer... ::ccool:: 
je suis un jeune developpeur camrounais (afrique) je vais partir d'un groupe qui voudrez se lancer dans le developpement des jeux en afrique, nous avons projet qui prend de l'ampleur.
voir site : http://www.facebook.com/#!/Aurionher...riodan?fref=ts
telecharger premier version :  http://www.groupe-madia.com/mog_files/madia_game.rar

cette version est fait a rpg-maker xp, bref la prochaine version que nous voulons mettre sur pied, devra etre plus interresante que ca dons nous somme a la recherche d'un moteur 2D, qui remplier un certain nombre de critere :
-etre assez puissant pour des rendus equivalent au moin a cellui de rpg-maker xp
-presence d'un editeur de map serais un bon +
-license abordable si open source parfait
-moteur physique 
-langage tres flexible ( ruby, python, ...)
et aussi l'ide de creer notre propre moteur, en combinant un certain nombre api genre SFML, SDL, box2d, ..., ne serais t'elle pas une fausse bonne ide (au lieu de code un jeux on se voir en train de mettre beaucoup de temps sur le moteur)
bref, j'ai beaucoup de question si quelqu'un a de experience dans ce domaine il peut nous superviser?
merci deja pour vous reponses  ::):

----------


## dancingmad

Bonjour,

pour crer un jeu, le plus simple reste Unity, qui peut facilement tre utilis pour de la 2D. Il rpond  tous les critres mentionns (license, editeur de map, moteur physique, scripting en C#...) et de nombreuses ressources sont disponibles sur le Net pour t'aider  commencer.

Il y a aussi le Rapid Prototyping Framework, qui est le moteur utilis par 2DBoy pour world Of Goo, mais je ne sais pas s'il est encore maintenu, et je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un dtieur de map (je ne l'ai jamais utilis). L'avantage est qu'il est dans le domaine publique, donc tu peux l'utiliser  souhait sans problmes !

Sinon bonne chance pour ton projet, si tu as des questions, n'hsite pas  poster sur le forum  ::):

----------


## Happy

Il y a aussi Cocos2d-x en C++  ::ccool::

----------


## Mickael23

http://www.garagegames.com/products/torque-2d
http://www.projectanarchy.com/

----------

